# Manualling lighting pellet stove.



## smitty273 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there a good way to light my pellet stove without having anything made to start the pellets? My igniter doesn't seem to be working but I don't have anything like gel to start the pellets. Also don't own a propane torch. Any other household items I could use?

thanks, Steve.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2010)

smitty273 said:
			
		

> Is there a good way to light my pellet stove without having anything made to start the pellets? My igniter doesn't seem to be working but I don't have anything like gel to start the pellets. Also don't own a propane torch. Any other household items I could use?
> 
> thanks, Steve.



Soak 1/4 cup of pellets in Isopropal alcohol. Toss them in the burn pot and light with a match. 

Gel hand sanitizer also work very well.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Feb 6, 2010)

I soak a handfull of pellets in 91% alcohol for 10 minutes.  Then dump them in your burn pot and light.  This works very well.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 7, 2010)

Just don't ruin any decent single malt scotch in your endeavors as that is for warming your insides.

If you can get one to stay lit long enough a gas grill lighter, it is nothing but a long necked butane lighter.


----------



## smitty273 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks guys, the alcohol worked.


----------



## Ladderlieu (Feb 7, 2010)

Alcohol tends to get me fired up regularly


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Feb 7, 2010)

Ladderlieu said:
			
		

> Alcohol tends to get me fired up regularly



My boat likes it too...


----------



## Doocrew (Feb 7, 2010)

A bernz-o-matic torch works great too.

EDIT: Ooops. Missed you saying that you did not have one.


----------



## speedoboy31 (Feb 7, 2010)

i had the same problem a while ago-----threw a handful of pellets into the pot and sprayed them w/ wd40, push on button, wait a little bit,light the pellets, keeping the door open til they really took off prevented the combustion air from blowing them out. did it that way for about 2 weeks(til i got the new board) it worked pretty well.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Feb 8, 2010)

I keep a Bernzomatic trigger light torch with the fat butt Bottle sitting handy at all times.

Quck touch of the start button to get the draft fan going and then stuff the torch in the door and get the pellets lit.

Keep the door near closed so ya dont skunk up the house and irritate the other half.


Snowy


----------

